# Are Tiller Bolts Universal?



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if tiller bolts from riser to riser are interchangeable? I like the idea of having a floating bolt head. The limbs on my bow have some wear spots from sitting at an angle on my riser's fixed bolts. I heard that the more limb to bolt contact you have, the more stable the bow will shoot anyway. If I wanted, could I put Hoyt floating tiller bolts into my riser? I can't find info on what thread size they are anywhere. Have no idea if they would fit.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

In my experience, no. I have a couple Hoyt Eclipse's and had a GMX at one point. Tried to put the floating bolts from the GMX on an Eclipse to answer that very question and it didnt fit. Big difference in thread diameter (and maybe pitch). I am pretty sure they are interchangeable on hoyt bows made in the last few years, but the likelyhood of putting them on non-hoyt risers or even older Hoyt risers is slim at best.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Negative.

Some are interchangeable but just in my house alone, I have 5 different types of tiller bolts.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hmm. Anyone ever done a DIY floating bolt? I vaguely recall a thread on here a long time ago of someone who did. Dont imagine it would be that hard.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

rjbishop said:


> Hmm. Anyone ever done a DIY floating bolt? I vaguely recall a thread on here a long time ago of someone who did.


Fritz (pencarrow) made some prototypes and was getting ready to market them......and then he either got sick or had major hurricane damages and had to put them on the shelf. - John


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

Border Bows has done a floating bolt for a while. I do not know if they make them for other risers. I have a set on a Fiberbow.

dave


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

The old Hoyt Pro floating bolt didn't seem to be the same size as other manufacturers. However, they just redesigned it as "collet-style" (the bolt itself is internally threaded, like on other risers) for the Epik, so it may be possible that the 2017 new one shares a common size with at least some other risers.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Presently, M12 threaded expansion bolts are used by:

W&W
SF
Fivics
Hoyt 2017 

They are all the same as far as outside thread is concerned (M12) , as well as inside one (M6), while materials, finishing, heads and some difference in overall lenght exist.
Within limits, they are interchangeable.

M6 special conic head back locking screw for expansion bolts are almost the same and interchangeable for:

W&W
SF
Fivics
Hoyt 2017 
Gillo
Best
Spigarelli 
Fiberbow

Expansion bolts have same 5/8-18 threads for Gillo and Best risers, and this is same as it was for Hoyt Radian and old Border risers 
Fiberbow is M16
Spigarelli is also in the 16 mm diameter range, but has different thread from the other italian makers. 

Shaft diameter is basically 9.5 mm for all bolts, but as far as tolerance for this diameter is concerned, they vary quite alot. 

Practical range among all makers is 9.55 to 9.40, and same is for l"U" slot of the limbs, that explains while sometime limbs are lose and sometime you should file the inner walls ot the "U" to get them fitting 

Real standardization is still a dream, but things are slowly changing ...


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

See, my riser is a Uukha Upro. The fixed tiller bolts it has are putting some lovely wear marks on my limbs so thats why I was looking at swapping for a floating bolt. Can't find what thread size the Uukha bolts are anywhere...


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Take one to ACE hardware.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

rjbishop said:


> See, my riser is a Uukha Upro. The fixed tiller bolts it has are putting some lovely wear marks on my limbs so thats why I was looking at swapping for a floating bolt. Can't find what thread size the Uukha bolts are anywhere...


so how's the Uukha Pro riser? Would love to hear some first hand user comments on it.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

phallenthoul said:


> so how's the Uukha Pro riser? Would love to hear some first hand user comments on it.


Its excellent. Iv tried top many top end risers but Uukha has impressed me the most. Its very plain looking but its shoots exceptionally well. Very quiet, no vibration. Very stable feeling in the hand and well balanced. It's one of the straightest risers iv seen as well. I can't find any riser twist in mine. The craftsmanship and detail on these risers is remarkable. Only thing I don't like about it, is it's fixed tiller bolts :laugh:


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

rjbishop said:


> Its excellent. Iv tried top many top end risers but Uukha has impressed me the most. Its very plain looking but its shoots exceptionally well. Very quiet, no vibration. Very stable feeling in the hand and well balanced. It's one of the straightest risers iv seen as well. I can't find any riser twist in mine. The craftsmanship and detail on these risers is remarkable. Only thing I don't like about it, is it's fixed tiller bolts :laugh:


yeah that's one of the things that keeps me from buying one of those. I've seen one in a Hongkong retailer shop, very impressed with the craftsmanship. 
let us know when you find a good replacement for the tiller bolts.


----------

